# Cream



## goodgiver (Aug 3, 2007)

Can a person use evaporated canned milk in a recipe instead of cream with fairly good results.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 3, 2007)

GoodGiver....

Painting with a very, very wide brush I would say probably yes. Then again in some instances...No. If you could be more recipe specific, how the cream is used in the recipe would help those here give a more definative answer!

Enjoy!!


----------



## Alix (Aug 3, 2007)

GoodGiver, what exactly are you subbing it for? It SHOULD be fine, but it would be nice to see the actual recipe.


----------

